# Making Perfect Match Wiring



## leeruns (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I find rewiring cars to be relaxing. Probably because it is way less laborious than some other activities. Plus the troubleshooting can be fun.

All that being said, I am looking to put together a kit for my shop that has all of those lovely vw wire colors such as black with red stripe, green with black stripe etc. 

Anyone do this so far?


Anyone have a nice little setup at home with spools and everything? Feel free to share pictures.


----------

